

File sharing = theft is a "category mistake" - laika4000
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/opinion/2010/0813/1224276715223.html

======
wcarss
"throw someone off the internet? - is that some surreal metaphysical joke by
the Irish, British and French governments"

Good read - this would make for some excellent comedy.

